# Ostracods / seed shrimp?



## Andrew Butler (4 Dec 2018)

Unsure if these little fellas are Ostracods / seed shrimp or maybe something else?

Best pictures I could get with my phone but to give you an idea of size this is ADA powder so are pretty tiny.

Are these something I should be concerned about? - reading goes a bit of both ways assuming my diagnosis is right.

Video just to show how they are zipping around - link below
https://photos.app.goo.gl/DCieewjNY1jjN4j6A




 



Photo of dwarf otto to go with it too; think it's unrelated and guessing it's likely something fungal but unsure.
Opinions welcome


----------



## dw1305 (4 Dec 2018)

Hi all, 





Andrew Butler said:


> Unsure if these little fellas are Ostracods


They are. We have a <"few threads"> about them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Andrew Butler (4 Dec 2018)

dw1305 said:


> We have a <"few threads"> about them


thanks for the confirmation Darrel; I did search on here but wasn't too much info.

Any ideas about the Otto?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## dw1305 (4 Dec 2018)

Hi all,





Andrew Butler said:


> Any ideas about the Otto?


Not really, you could try asking  on PlanetCatfish.

cheers Darrel


----------

